# Barze



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2011)

Berlusconi in groppa al suo cavallo PierFuria sta aspettando il verde per attraversare la strada, quando una bambina su una bicicletta nuova di zecca si ferma accanto a lui.

'Bella bici' - dice il premier - 'te l'ha portata Babbo Natale?'
'Certo che me l'ha regalata lui' risponde la bimba.
Dopo aver scrutato la bicicletta, il presidente del consiglio consegna nelle mani della piccina una multa da 5 euro.
'La prossima volta' - le dice - 'dì a Babbo Natale di mettere sulla bicicletta una luce posteriore'. 
La bambina, per nulla intimorita, lo guarda e gli dice: 'Bel cavallo, signore. Gliel'ha portato Babbo Natale?'
'Certo che me lo ha portato lui' risponde Silvio con aria stupita e divertita.
'Allora' - continua la bambina - 'la prossima volta dica a Babbo Natale che i coglioni vanno sotto il cavallo, non sopra'.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2011)

auahhaahhaahahahahahhaahah


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

*.*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non voglio entrare in merito alle decisioni degli utenti, ma è stato creato (non da me) un nuovo forum che parla di politica.
> 
> Ho preso l'occasione al volo e chiuso la sezione Politica in via definitiva, perché questo forum non parla di tradimenti politici, ma di *tradimento coniugale*.
> 
> Mari', apprezzo i tuoi inserimenti, ma non voglio che questo forum diventi un forum politico. Se dobbiamo parlare di politica, preferirei di andarci *di là *dove tutto questo ha un senso ed è un bene parlarci. Qui è solo uno spreco di energia. Ho già le pile scariche e per queste cose ho zerissimo tempo e voglia.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora forse non ci siamo capiti.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che la politica qui pubblicata *nella norma *non rappresenta la necessità di parlare di un argomento di comune interesse, ma di piantarlo per pestare i piedi a qualcuno. Perché se guardi bene, nessuno li commenta, oppure se molto raramente qualcuno lo fa, allora per sfogo.
> 
> ...





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'autocritica va bene perché è giustizia.
> 
> Ma se si diventa monotoni (e il discorso della politica era diventato monotono), allora non è più interesse politico, ma una missione. E qui le missioni politiche non fanno senso, perché non facciamo politica monolitica.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :risata::risata::risata: :rofl::rofl::rofl:  eh? :updue:



:mili:​


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

*Della serie:*

*  Giacchino mettette 'a legge e Giacchino murette acciso.*
(Gioacchino Murat)
*   Gioacchino fece la legge e Gioacchino fu fucilato*

​

*La caduta di Gioacchino Murat*

Il nuovo ruolo non impedì a Murat di continuare ad essere un ardito comandante al comando della Cavalleria napoleonica e di un contingente di soldati del regno di Napoli, partecipando alla campagna di Russia e alla battaglia di Lipsia (1813). Dopo questa sconfitta cercò di salvare il trono facendo una pace separata con l'Austria, ma l'anno dopo, durante i Cento giorni, fu di nuovo a fianco dell'Imperatore, combattendo la guerra austro-napoletana per difendere il proprio trono, venendo tuttavia sconfitto nella battaglia di Tolentino (2 maggio 1815); il successivo trattato di Casalanza (20 maggio 1815), firmato presso Capua, sancì definitivamente la sua caduta ed il ritorno del Borbone sul trono.
Statua di Murat all'ingresso del Palazzo Reale di Napoli.

Dopo la seconda caduta di Napoleone, Murat, che aveva cercato di raggiungerlo a Parigi, fuggì a Rodi Garganico che lo ospitò nel proprio castello e da dove tentò di tornare a Napoli con un pugno di fedelissimi per sollevarne la popolazione. Dirottato da una tempesta in Calabria, fu arrestato, condannato a morte da un tribunale militare nominato dal generale Vito Nunziante, governatore delle Calabrie, *secondo una legge da lui stesso voluta*, e fucilato a Pizzo Calabro il 13 ottobre 1815. Otto giorni dopo la fucilazione il generale Nunziante fu nominato marchese mentre il tenente che eseguì la fucilazione diventò comandante.

Di fronte al plotone d'esecuzione si comportò con grande fermezza, rifiutando di farsi bendare. Pare che le sue ultime parole siano state:

(FR)*
« Sauvez ma face — visez mon cœur — feu!»  »*

	(IT)
*« Risparmiate il mio volto, mirate al cuore, fuoco! »*
(Gioacchino Murat)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gioacchino_Murat


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :risata::risata::risata: :rofl::rofl::rofl:  eh? :updue:
> 
> 
> 
> :mili:​


Ti sei sbagliato su di me? Mai quanto io su di te :risata:


----------



## Mari' (10 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Ti sei sbagliato su di me?* *Mai quanto io su di te* :risata:


1) NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, sei nella norma.

2) Pensare che sono "discreta" ... pensa un po invece ...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

*che palla!*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti sei sbagliato su di me? Mai quanto io su di te :risata:


Complimenti per la pazienza


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

*che palla 2*

...che hai avuto con la bannata


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...che hai avuto con la bannata


Visto che lanci accuse potresti firmarti così sappiamo chi sei? Thanks


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Visto che lanci accuse potresti firmarti così sappiamo chi sei? Thanks


Okkio che potrebbe firmarsi come Zio Tibia eh?
O Sibilla Cumana
Ecc..e.cc...ecc...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Okkio che potrebbe firmarsi come Zio Tibia eh?
> O Sibilla Cumana
> Ecc..e.cc...ecc...



Pure Cassandra ma almeno la/lo si riconosce eh.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

*che palla?*



MK ha detto:


> Visto che lanci accuse potresti firmarti così sappiamo chi sei? Thanks


 non vorrei beccarmi una denuncia


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non vorrei beccarmi una denuncia


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...grande...AHAHAHAHAHAAHA
Come quella volta che risposi a Persa che mi diceva sei scarso a letture....sei scarsa a sesso...
Paffete! Ban per Stalking...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

**



contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...grande...AHAHAHAHAHAAHA
> Come quella volta che risposi a Persa che mi diceva sei scarso a letture....sei scarsa a sesso...
> Paffete! Ban per Stalking...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


  ! ! capisci allora perchè non mi "paleso"!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ! ! capisci allora perchè non mi "paleso"!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Maddai che male possono farti?
E' finita credimi...
Loro son là e io son qua...
Sono finiti quei tempi...
Admin ha raggiunto tutti i suoi obiettivi...

Avete notato che c'è meno svaccamento di topic?
No eh?


----------

